# Candide



## operatunity_for_all (Jun 20, 2008)

ENO's new production of Candide look amazing! I can't wait to see it. The marketing team is really pulling out al the stops, there are adverts everywhere i go in London and on the internet. I also just got an ebulletin from them with a Widget on it which is very cool. Check it out...

http://www.eno.org/candide/widget.html

will anyone be going to see it?


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I have attended two performances of Candide. One was on Broadway in 1974 and I stood next to Jackie Onassis in the lobby during intermission. The other was in Los Angeles about 1995 and the performance was terrific. The singers were wonderful and Bernstein has written two of my favorite musicals- West Side Story and Candide. I consider Candide probably the most operatic of all musicals so "Make Our Garden Grow". I just learned that Barbara Streisand actually recorded that.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

My first performance of Candide -

http://artscomments.wordpress.com/2...th-african-collaborators-for-a-musical-event/


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I saw Candide in New York in 1997. It was absolutely delightful, sparkling music. I'm glad that you're getting to see this wonderful opera - we must truly live in the best of all possible worlds.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Candide by Voltaire?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> Candide by Voltaire?


No, Candide by Bernstein.

(based on Voltaire)


----------



## gustavdimitri (Nov 7, 2017)

You don't want to miss this one! Genial! 
2004 production on Broadway, Marin Alsop conducting the NYP!

Candide is an operetta with music composed by Leonard Bernstein, based on the novella of the same name by Voltaire.[1] The operetta was first performed in 1956 with a libretto by Lillian Hellman; but since 1974 it has been generally performed with a book by Hugh Wheeler[2][3] which is more faithful to Voltaire's novel. The primary lyricist was the poet Richard Wilbur. Other contributors to the text were John Latouche, Dorothy Parker, Lillian Hellman, Stephen Sondheim, John Mauceri, John Wells, and Bernstein himself. Maurice Peress and Hershy Kay contributed orchestrations. Lonny Price directed this 2004 semi-staged concert production with the New York Philharmonic under conductor Marin Alsop. It ran for four performances, May 5-8, 2004. This production was also broadcast on PBS's Great Performances. The first-night performance was recorded and released as a DVD (2005, 116 min., 5.1 sound). The cast featured Paul Groves as Candide, Kristin Chenoweth as Cunegonde, Sir Thomas Allen as Dr. Pangloss, Patti LuPone as the Old Lady, Janine LaManna as Paquette, and Stanford Olsen as the Governor/Vanderdendur/Ragotski with choruses from both Westminster Choir College and the Juilliard School completing the cast. This production included two rarely sung duets between Cunegonde and the Old Lady, "We Are Women" and "Quiet", which were included in the more extensive Bernstein's 1989 final revised version.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I saw Hal Prince's two Broadway mountings (1974 and 1997) live. I saw his production for New York City Opera on TV. I have a fondness for the original cast album (and Barbara Cook's "Glitter and Be Gay"), but I also have Bernstein's studio recording.


----------

